# FS: Yellow Shrimps - reopening thread Sept 29



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a bunch of very nicely coloured yellow shrimps for sale again. They are $4 each or 6 for $20.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I just picked up some yellow shrimp and they look great!!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris! The rest are pending pickup.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump...shrimps available.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice shrimps


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Very nice shrimps


Thanks Fraggalrock!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Done business with Shrimpgirl before as well! Healthy and awesome shrimps =)
Free Bump! And very nice people to deal with~


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Even after my tank got over heated, two of them survived while all my other shrimp died. She has very vibrant yellows!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

will they cross with cherry shrimp?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

according to these charts it's possible 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/shrimp-compatibility-chart-6719/
I believe that other than color, they are the same species


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got them mixed, haven't had any cross breeding yet.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Done business with Shrimpgirl before as well! Healthy and awesome shrimps =)
> Free Bump! And very nice people to deal with~


Thanks Jackson! Likewise.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have my cherries and yellows in separate tanks based on the shrimp compatibility chart. I think I had read that if they do crossbreed, the offsprings are supposed to be brown.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think they would come would orange lol might have to get some and experiment lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They will have a more likely chance to cross if you have lots of yellow females and red males or vice versa. The babies mostly will turn out red or the wild neocaridina heterepoda color


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i plan to get some this weekend. am going to keep mine seperate from cherries ( hopefully with some green shrimps), least til i have a good colony

but awesome shrimps tanks and super nice person!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> i plan to get some this weekend. am going to keep mine seperate from cherries ( hopefully with some green shrimps), least til i have a good colony
> 
> but awesome shrimps tanks and super nice person!


Thank you!  See you on the weekend.


----------

